# Home Theater In A Box or Buy Speakers and Receiver Seperately



## centersnare30 (Dec 1, 2010)

I was looking at getting the Onkyo HT-S9300THX and I was wondering if you all thought this was a good buy. I found it for $779 on a few sites. 

I was going to put the link for easy access but I can't because I am new to the forum, sorry.

If you don't think this is a good choice could you direct me to another theater in a box or a set of speakers and receiver to put together to make a set. I don't want to spend to much more then $800. I want something that is a step above the basics but definitely not ready to do anything crazy like buy the Klipsch Palladium P-39F Home Theater System, haha.


Thanks for your time

http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S9300THX&class=Systems&p=i

*Edit: Link added.*

Mike P.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think that would be a great system for you to cut your teeth on and could easily upgrade the speakers later. That said, you could also piece together an Onkyo AVR, Behringer 2030p, and Dayton subwoofer w/ monoprice cables for about the same $$.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Separates.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree that separates is a better route but for $800 your not going to get a full system like the Onkyo offers and the quality is actually quite good.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with Tony and Marshall. That would be a good starter system that you could easily upgrade when the time is right.:T


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

The other consideration is to start with an excellent 2.0 or 2.1 system then add surrounds and a center and a sub as funds allow.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

yes! I agree to everyone's suggestions to go separate amp and speakers or 2.1 for starter. + Sub will do the job for now then add center for better movies viewing. Then get later get a FS to complete the set-up. but first have a complete 5 speakers in the list so you'll have same brand all around and sub can any that suits your requirement and ofcourse pocket... :bigsmile:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I have had a really good experience with having a home theater in a box as a starter system. I bought a yamaha system very similar to that several years ago. Now that I am building a dedicated room, the HTIB system will gladly surve the needs of my livingroom and I'll buy a much better system for the dedicated room. I'll tell you the one place that onkyo and my yamaha system fall short. The subwoofer! I remember specifically watching the last superman movie when the planet exploded in the beginning and I was SOOO let down by the anemic response. I built a DIY sub and that went a VERY long way to making my HTIB sound and perform like a much more expensive setup.

So my recommendation is... buy this HTIB and upgrade the sub ASAP.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

callas01 said:


> The other consideration is to start with an excellent 2.0 or 2.1 system then add surrounds and a center and a sub as funds allow.


+1!

If you really want a full set-up now and want the ease of HTIB, then the Onkyo package might be the way to go. I haven't heard it myself but a review happens to be in the latest Home Theater magazine and they give it a "Top Pick."


----------

